# Fischbesatz - oder - Wenn ein Plan nicht aufgeht....



## Sir Vival (24. Juli 2020)

Fischbesatz – oder - "Wenn ein Plan nicht aufgeht"



Liebe Teichfreunde


Ich dachte mir, ich teile hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum Thema Fischbesatz und vermeintliche Gegenmaßnahmen mit euch.
Vielleicht kann man ja aus meinen Fehlern lernen…oder zumindest darüber schmunzeln.



Wasser ist für mich immer irgendwie auch mit allen möglichen Lebewesen verbunden, die man im Laufe des Jahres am und im Teich beobachten kann.

Die ersten Jahre habe ich mich brav zurückgehalten und die Natur machen lassen, was eine sehr gute Entscheidung war, denn die Natur kann es definitiv besser als ich.

Nach und nach haben sich verschiedene Tier und auch Pflanzen eingefunden und Leben in das Gewässer gebracht.



Irgendwann wollte ich aber auch Fische beobachten und so durften 2 Sterlets einziehen, die sich auch „sehr gut benommen“ haben und dem Gleichgewicht des Teichs nicht geschadet haben. (Die Sterlets sind mittlerweile bei einem Koihalter eingezogen, da mir die Burschen mit ca 80-90 cm einfach zu groß wurden)

Da Sterlets aber vornehmlich bodennahe unterwegs sind, wurden auch (nur) 20 __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt um etwas Bewegung in die oberen Wasserzonen zu bringen.

Das hat sich recht rasch als Fehler erwiesen, da diese Fischchen unheimlich brav züchteten und für reichlich Nachwuchs sorgten.

Ich habe ein Bild von einem 100 L Fass eingefügt, dass ca 1/3 der Fische zeigt, die im darauffolgendem Jahr von mir herausgefischt wurden. Natürlich konnten nicht alle Moderlieschen erwischt werden - es blieben ca. 30 Stk im Teich, die sich einfach nicht fangen lassen wollten (wer kann es ihnen verdenken) und natürlich wieder für reichlich Jungfische sorgten.

Lösungsansatz: Ein Sonnenbarsch muss her. Der Fokus lag auch wirklich auf nur EINEM Sonnenbarsch, denn die Tierchen sind ebenso für eine kräftige Zuwachsrate bekannt und ich wollte ja nicht ein Problem mit dem nächsten austauschen.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass mein Sonnenbarsch ein wirklich hübsches Kerlchen ist, aber leider gar nichts gegen die Moderlieschenbrut ausrichten konnte. Ich würde eher sagen, dass der vermeintliche Fischräuber eher auf Insekten steht und denen zu Leibe rückt.

Mein Learning: __ Sonnenbarsche eignen sich nicht zum Reduzieren von Fischbeständen.

Also musste ein „amtlich bekannter“ Räuber her und das war denn einjähriges Hechtlein.

Wie soft im Leben hat alles seinen Preis….

Natürlich hat das Hechtlein die Fische reduziert, natürlich nur die kleinen, die es auch schlucken konnte. Negative Auswirkung war allerdings, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht einen Molch beobachten konnte und wir hatten wirklich viele __ Molche im Teich.
Das Hechtlein wuchs mit zunehmender Wassertemperatur und wurde deutlich aktiver. Das Problem war, dass so ein Raubfisch natürlich nur Beutefische einer bestimmten Größe jagt und bei mir mit den kleinen Fischen begann. Die wenigen, größeren Moderlieschen hatten genug Zeit um fleißig Nachwuchs zu produzieren bis sie dem __ Hecht zum Opfer fielen. Übrig blieben nun 100e oder gar 1000e kleine Fische, die für den Hecht, der nun ca. 40 cm lang war, nicht mehr interessant waren.

Also Hecht fangen und zurück an den Start.

Ganz nebenbei, so ein Hecht ist gar nicht so leicht zu fangen wie man meint. Er durfte diese Woche bei mir ausziehen und in einen größeren Teich eines Fischzüchters einziehen.

Durch mein Eingreifen in ein stabiles Ökosystem habe ich definitiv mehr Schaden als Nutzen gestiftet. Ich wollte auch anmerken, dass die vermeintliche Kontrolle durch __ Raubfische an anderer Stelle bezahlt werden muss und ein nachhaltiger Erfolg nicht garantiert werden kann.

Ich werde nun wieder mit Kescher und Reusen versuchen die Population zu reduzieren, ich befürchte aber, ganz weg werde ich die Moderlieschen nicht mehr bekommen.

Die Idee mit Raubfischen wird abgeheftet, da ineffizient.



Was würde ich anders machen?

Sterlets haben sich in meinem großen Teich wohlgefühlt und keine Probleme verursacht

Moderlieschen würde ich, aufgrund der hohen Reproduktionsrate nicht mehr einsetzten, ich denke die bessere Wahl wären hier Regenbogenelritzen.

Mein Sonnenbarsch ist kein Brutfischkiller und zum Kurzhalten von Moderlieschenbeständen nicht geeignet – also würde ich keine Sonnenbarsche einsetzten (schon den __ Libellen zu Liebe)

Raubfische wie Hecht und __ Zander machen das, was man erwartet und das richtig effektiv, allerdings nur auf bestimmte Beutefischgrößen. Mehrere unterschiedlich große Raubfische würden die gesamte Population der Futterfische bejagen, allerdings auch sich selbst. Der negative Nebeneffekt von Raubfischen war mir zu groß und ich würde keine Raubfische mehr einsetzten.



Aus Fehler und Blödheiten kann man lernen, vor allem wen man sie teilt





Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende



Michael


----------



## Turbochris (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für Deinen höchst interessanten  Bericht.
Ich habe letztes Jahr 1250 __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt, welche sich auch dieses Jahr fleißig vermehrt haben....
Bin gespannt, wie es sich weiterentwickelt. 
Bei mir werden die durch Zwergtaucher, Eisvogel und Libellenlarven reduziert. 
Habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, wie ein eventueller Überbestand amphibienfreundlich reduziert werden könnte. Hier sind Reusen aber auch nicht die erste Wahl, weil z.B. __ Molche leicht hineingeraten und dann ertrinken...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dem Forum eine Patentlösung...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Cycleman007 (24. Juli 2020)

__ Sonnenbarsche sind übrigens seit Kurzem als invasive Art hierzulande verboten. 

Meine __ Moderlieschen vermehren sich auch.  Auch die Goldfische sind fleißig.  Goldelritzen hingegen vermehren sich bei mir nicht,  im Gegenteil,  sie verschwinden. 

Ich habe viele,  sehr viele __ Molche, __ kröten im Frühling und __ Frösche.  

Libellenlarven gehen auf die jungen Moderlieschen. Des Weiteren gibt es auch leider __ Reiher und noch schlimmer: Ratten. Die holen eben auch mal nen Fisch raus. 

Ich füttere nicht.  Dennoch vermehren sich die genannten Fische, aber eben auch nicht übermäßig. Warum alle ihre Fische füttern,  kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.  Ich habe im Naturteich zusätzlich auch noch Bitterlinge, amerikansche irgendwas (fällt mir gerade nicht ein, mit roten Spitzen an den Flossen) und zwei shubunkins. Alle werden größer wachsen. Offenbar ist also genug für alle vorhanden. 

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hohei (24. Juli 2020)

Offenbar habt ihr relativ große Teiche, meiner ist relativ klein mit 1,2 x 0,8 m und ca. 0,5-0,6 tief also ca. 500 L. Bisher hatten wir in den letzten 10 J. immer wunderschöne Seerosenblüten, aber seit 2 Jahren kommen nur noch Blätter. Der Fischbestand waren meist 2-3 Goldfische und genau so viele Shubunkies! Letztes Jahr haben wir nach dem Winter nur noch 3 Fische gehabt und haben 5 neue dazu gekauft. Erst verhielten sich die Fische völlig normal, kamen auch nach oben um Futter aufzunehmen.  Dann wurden sie immer verückter und warteten bis das Futter nach unten sank und kamen nicht mehr an die Oberfläche. Das Verhalten steigerte sich bis zur völligen Unsichtbarkeit der Fische. Nach diesem Winter glaubte ich das keiner überlebt hatte. Jetzt haben wir wieder 2 oder 3 gesichtet, die völlig wirr schwammen und sich sofort wieder versteckten im Sumpf! Das hatten wir noch nie! Der Teich wird regelmäßig belüftet, ähnlich wie in einem Aquarium.
Fadenalgen haben sich trotzdem im Sommer gebildet, obwohl der Teich kaum Sonne abbekommt und auch durch die großen Seerosenblätter geschützt ist.
Möglicherweise kommt in den frühen Morgenstunden schon mal ein __ Reiher vorbei, habe ich noch nicht selbst gesehen, aber es gibt sie hier und die haben Hunger, seitdem der Dorfweiher seit Monaten trocken gelegt wurde, wegen Sanierungsarbeiten am Boden...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Rat geben, was ich verändern sollte oder müsste, damit sich die Fische und Seerosen wieder wohler fühlen!
Suche mal meinen youtube link von meinen Teich wie dieser mal war!
Gruß Horst


----------



## hohei (24. Juli 2020)

hier noch mein Video des Fischbestandes in 6/2019: 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfIrBII1TzE&list=PLp8kN_LIQfhGqYwqhPVmUMrkm_3u7eQE-&index=5&t=0s_


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2020)

Reiherzaun


----------



## hohei (24. Juli 2020)

kenne ich nicht, wie sieht sowas aus! Müsste ja schon ziemlich hoch sein, bei den langen Beinen! 
Hier noch mein Teich und Umgebung von 2015, da zeigten die Fische einen Art Balzverhalten, hat aber leider keinen Nachwuchs ergeben!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us00anSjGW4&list=PLp8kN_LIQfhGqYwqhPVmUMrkm_3u7eQE-&index=12&t=454s_

Gruß Horst


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Sir Vival,
Danke für den Bericht!
Ich kann in Bezug auf __ Raubfische nur zustimmen!
Vor 3 Jahren setzte ich einen __ Barsch zur Nachwuchsregulierung in meinen Teich.
Es war die einzige hier heimische Fischart in meinem Teich.
Leider auch der einzige Fisch der im Winter vom Eis überrascht wurde.
Vor zwei Jahren kaufte ich 2 __ Sonnenbarsche. Der Goldfischnachwuchs wurde weniger und ich war 
anfangs begeistert.
Im letzten Jahr musste ich aber feststellen das die Sonnenbarsche sich anfreundeten und nun hatte
ich hunderte dieser Art im Teich.
Abhilfe schuf die Natur selbst. Seit 2 Jahren kommt oft ein Eisvogel zu Besuch
Aber 100% werd ich die Sonnenbarsche wohl nicht wieder los.
Oder anders: Die Geister die ich rief....
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2020)

Kaum zu Sehen. Sind nur Angelschnüre an so kleinen Plastikfosten.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Pond-Defenc...980768&hash=item25dee7764f:g:gTgAAOSwZL5drXhq


----------



## samorai (24. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Reiherzaun



Nein, erstmal hast du keine "Flucht Tiefe".
Und über den Zaun mit einem Fluegelschlag bestimmt kein Problem für einen Schreitvogel. 

Mein Vorschlag ist ein Sonnensegel in70 cm Höhe und 50 cm über die Ufer hinaus. 
Zum einen sieht er die Fische nicht mehr, zum anderen kann er sich nicht bücken um drunter durch zu gehen, hoffentlich. 
Gut für deine Fische, schlecht für dich, oder du machst es etwas schräg damit dein Blick auf die Fische nicht ganz weg ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Und über den Zaun mit einem Fluegelschlag bestimmt kein Problem für einen Schreitvogel.


Falsch. Vögelchen läuft vom Rasen in Richtung Teich. Stößt gegen den Zaun. Ist Irritiert und macht einen Abgang.


----------



## samorai (24. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film.
Und vor lauter Irritation macht er einen Flügelschlag und steht im Teich.
Bei der von Horst sein Teich ist das möglich.
Der __ Reiher ist nicht grad mit Blindheit geschlagen und kann das ganz gut Abschätzen wo er stehen kann und wo nicht nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film.


Mag sein. 

Bei mir Funktioniert es. 
Hast es schon mal ausprobiert oder sabels du nur auf Grund deiner guten Verstellungskraft.


----------



## samorai (24. Juli 2020)

Hi, hi, ich lebe quasi am Wasser und kenne die Verhaltensweise der __ Reiher. 
Nein ich lebe und arbeite am Wasser und bin auch mit /am Wasser groß geworden. 
Da bleibt schon ein bisschen was hängen im Kopf.

Sind einfach Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Sind einfach Erfahrungswerte.


Bei mir auch


----------



## Haggard (25. Juli 2020)

Ich kann hoffentlich auch etwas beitragen :
Aktuell befinden sich alle meine Fische in einem 4000l Pool, da der Teich noch nicht wieder befüllt ist. An Fischen hatte ich neben Koi auch Gründlinge, Flußbarsche und auch Edelkrebse. Von meinen gut 30 Gründlingen ist keiner mehr da und von den 13 Krebsen nur noch 2. Ich hatte mal einen toten __ Gründling gefunden, der von einem Krebs gekillt worden ist. Leider hatten sich die Krebse zwischendurch gehäutet und wurden wohl teures Koifutter, obwohl es genug Verstecke gibt. Die Gründlinge wurden auch alle gefressen.

Im  Teich gab´s keine Probleme, aus meinen gekauften 10 Gründlinge wurden locker 100 Stück. Die meisten hatte ich nach dem Abpumpen verschenkt. Tja, was habe ich daraus gelernt ? 
Manche Arten sollte man nicht auf engem Raum hältern.


----------



## Ida17 (29. Juli 2020)

@Sir Vival: Danke für den tollen Beitrag, Michael! 

Der Mensch hat nun mal seine Freude daran, Tiere in nächster Nähe beobachten zu können.
Mir erging es nicht anders nachdem ich neben meinen Koi doch gerne noch kleine Schwarmfische im Teich sehen wollte.
Da Regenbogenelritzen nur bedingt bei mir zu kaufen sind, hatte ich mich für Goldelritzen entschieden und der Werdegang dieser Fische war der gleiche wie bei Dir 
Anfangs ein kleiner hübscher Schwarm, aber nach einer Saison explodierte die Population, so dass es unerträglich wurde selbst mal ins Wasser zu gehen.
Selbst nach dem Einsatz von 3 Flussbarschen entwickelte sich die Population munter weiter; erst nachdem ein Eisvogel den Teich als sein Winterquatier auserkor, war dann Schicht im Schacht für die Elritzen, bis keine mehr übrig blieb 

Das war vor 2 Jahren, letztes Jahr habe ich von Frank, @Tomy26, einen Eimer __ Moderlieschen bekommen, um den Eisvogel auch dauerhaft bei mir zu halten. Danke noch mal dafür! 
Diese vermehren sich jetzt ganz fröhlich weiter, was auch gut so ist, denn der Eisvogel hat doch gleich die großen Leckerbissen entdeckt und zugeschlagen.

So kann es auch aussehen, aber es sollte jedem neuen Teichbesitzer eine Warnung sein wahllos Fische einzusetzen, ob heimisch oder nicht, ob __ Goldfisch oder Moderlieschen.


----------



## Tinky (7. Aug. 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Thematik:
Als meine Nachbarn auszogen standen sie plötzlich im Garten mit 3-4 Eimern voller Fischen.
"Willst Du die haben? Sonst kommen die auf den Kompost!"
Antwort war klar - Fische aufgenommen.
Ich weiss nicht genau was da in den Eimern war (Nachbarn waren Angler und haben sich ihre Fische geangelt) - auf jeden Fall waren Rotfedern dabei.
Rotfedern waren die ersten, die sich stark vermehrten. Eigentlich ganz nett anzusehen - aber nach meinem Geschmack zu schreckhaft. Auch wenn ich ca. 50Stk. im Teich hatte waren die fast ausschließlich in Deckung unter den Seerosen. Als ich den Teich vergrößerte und das Wasser komplett abgelassen hatte zählte ich über 70 Rotfedern.
Ich habe ALLE verschenkt - dachte ich jedenfalls. irgendwo hat irgendwie eine kleine Anzahl die 2 Tage ohne Wasser überlebt, so dass ich nach 3-4 jahren wieder um die 20 Stück im Teich habe.

In den Eimern waren auch 3 Welse - einer ist mittlerweile gestorben - die anderen schwimmen seit Jahren umher und sind auch nicht mehr so scheu wie zu Beginn.

Goldfische vermehren sich stark bei mir - die Kleinen erreichen aber sehr selten eine gewisse Größe. Das liegt sicher auch an den Sonnenbarschen, die ich mal eingesetzt habe. Von ursprünglich 2 Barschen ging es schnell in Richtung 15-20 Stück. Meine __ Sonnenbarsche kann ich fast ohne Probleme mit einem Kescher aus dem Teich holen - die sind einfach zu stur und ohne Angst. Langsam weiss ich nur nicht mehr wohin damit. Sämtliche Nachbarn und Bekannte sind "versorgt".

Regenbogenelritzen halten sich nicht bei mir. Keine Ahnung ob die gefressen werden oder durch den Ablauf in den Filter schwimmen (2x mindestens passiert).

Von früher mal eingesetzten Gründlingen, Nasen und Blauorfen ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Eine von 5 Rotfedern aus 2007 schwimmt noch und hatte auch Nachwuchs. Die ist mittlerweile bestimmt 30-40cm groß. (In der Nähe ist eine Reiherkolonie)
4 Koi stellen aktuell die größte Menge an Fisch im Teich. Gerne würde ich 2 abgeben - weiss nur nicht ob es sinnvoll ist "nur" 2 Koi zu halten. Natürlich sind die einem im Laufe der Jahre auch ans Herz gewachsen. Ist aber schon ein Batzen Fisch. Bislang ging es mit Siebfilter und Schwämmen so la la. Wöchentliche Reinigung vom Mai bis September waren ein muss. Das Ganze ist schon etwas pflegeintensiv. Ich bekomme nun einen Oase screenmatic 2 und bin gespannt, ob sich damit die Reinigungsintervalle verlängern.

Auffällig dieses Jahr: Statt Dutzender großer __ Libellen habe ich erste eine einzige am Teich gesehen. Auch Schmetterlinge sind kaum zu beobachten.


----------



## Paga1 (8. Aug. 2020)

Dankeschön für deine Erlebnisse, 
Jetzt bin ich mir fix sicher keine Fische in men mini zu lassen


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2020)

Schöner Bericht: Aber die __ Moderlieschen sind bestimmt nicht schuld daran, dass die __ Molche verschwunden sind. Das geht wohl eher auf das Konto der Fress-Fische.


----------



## Sir Vival (29. Aug. 2020)

Natürlich hatte ich hier ganz klar den __ Hecht in Verdacht und nicht die __ Moderlieschen.
Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich mir mit einer vermeintlich Lösung, ein anderes Problem geschaffen hatte......

LG
Michael


----------

